# عـــــــــرض خـــــاص لكل مستخدمين شرايح السواء سارعوو الكميه محدوده



## صدى الاحزان فهد (24 يونيو 2010)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله_ _وبركاته__
__كيف حالكم جميعا_​_تحطيــــــم لرصيــــــــد بطاقات السوا_​_ســـــــــــــارعو الكميه محدوده__
__كما هو واضح من العنوان_​_عرض خااااص لكل مستخدمين الجواال_​_ومستخدمين شرائح ســـــواا_​_لمن يريد زيــــــااده في الرصيد_​_تحويل 450 بقيمه 300ريال_​_تحويل 130 بقيمه 100ريال_​_تحويل 65 بقيمه 50ريال_​_تحويل 25 بقيمه 20ريال_​_للجـــــــاديين فقط_​_ساااارعو الكميه محدووده_​_معـــــــــاملتنا سرا جديتنا وصدقنــــــا_​_وشكـــــــــــــــــرا_​_للاستفسار_ _الرجــــــــــــاء الاتصـــــــــــال_​_على الرقـــــــــــم التالي 0557721796 ابو البنـــــــــدر_ي​


----------

